# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Welsh Rabbit (has no rabbit)

## pgvoutdoors

Welsh Rabbit (Rarebit) is a cheese sauce used for dipping of heavy bread or pouring over toast. Recipes of this dish go back to the 1800s of England. There are many variations to Welsh Rabbit but the following recipe is the basic old way of making it. It has been used as a camp food for many years. Using a good quality sharp cheddar cheese is preferred.

Melt in a pan, 1 tablespoon of butter over medium heat.
Add:
1 tablespoon flour
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
Mix everything well, cook for a couple of minutes.

Gradually stir in 2 cups of graded cheddar cheese, keep stirring over low heat until cheese has melted.
Heat 1/2 cup of milk, stir in gradually.
Stir in 1 lightly beaten egg.
Cook for five minutes then serve.

For a gourmet version of Welsh Rabbit, try Alton Brown's recipe:
(The Food Network)
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/a...ipe/index.html

----------


## Sparky93

Thanks for the recipe, I'll have to try this.

----------


## gryffynklm

I haven't had that in years, now you got me going. I ll have to make some this weekend. I think I'll put it over grilled vegetables.

----------


## PNW

Our family enjoys this recipe for lunch. I add a touch of mustard, and hard boiled
eggs. We need to use our bounty. Really good with thick sliced sourdough, toasted,
and then cubed. Left over garlic bread works well.

----------


## Winter

Sounds good.

How much cheese?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Sorry for the oversight.  (2) cups of cheddar cheese.  thanks for the catch.  I'll fix it.

----------


## shiftyer1

Everytime I think of melted dipping cheese and bread I think of red lobsters bread bowl with the crawdad tails in it.  But I think i'll try this and see if I can make do :Smile: 

Now i'm craving 2 things......thanks alot!

I wonder how it would be with a little sour cream mixed in?  or would the egg mess that up?

----------


## garethw

Hi there
The versions I've had of this use a cup of beer instead of milk. Gives it a stronger more distinctive taste.
cheers
Gareth

----------

